# Help determining if wolf dog mix or not..?



## ucfcastillo (Nov 8, 2012)

So, I have had several people who say He is a low/mid content wolf hybrid but Im not sure.. He does NOT like people, kids, etc. He does not like crowded settings or being around people he does not know, he tends to hang out in corners, he loves his crate, he likes to hide in holes ( like under my bed). and he howls.. he does not have a curly tail either, it kinda just hangs 
help me pls! I just want to know what mix he is. I got him as a puppy thinking he was a husky but Ive never seen a husky that acts or resembles him.
















btw he is round 8-9 months old.. still a puppy


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I cant see the either.


----------



## ucfcastillo (Nov 8, 2012)

sorry, I guess they didnt upload. fixed it!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

He does look a LOT like a wolf mix I know. She was incredibly fearful, never 100% house trained, and was very smart, but it didn't reflect in her training. I'm not sure how much wolf she had in her though.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

He reminds me a lot of a Jämthund









Unlikely, depending on your area, but he just looks like one to me. But the personality doesn't really fit for either a husky or a Jamthund.


----------



## ucfcastillo (Nov 8, 2012)

He looks a little like that but I live in Florida. However his tail is not curled, it's straight. And yes his personality is nothing like a husky.. He won't let anyone pet him or get near him without getting scared


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

HollowHeaven--I thought the same thing! 

Or he could be a GSD/Husky mix. I can see how people may think wolf, but I don't see it sorry. Cindy would know, she's the expert. Your boy is very handsome!


----------



## ucfcastillo (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks! He is my baby lol. it won't bother me if he isn't wolf, I'm just curious as to what people have to say. I believe he could be gsd/husky mix, that's my hunch.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks Tamaskan to me.

http://tamaskan.com/


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

gsd/husky mix looks right, which is about what these are: http://www.dogster.com/dog-breeds/Native_American_Indian_Dog


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with the GSD/Husky, or maybe Tamaskan. Or maybe part coyote?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He's a dirty face siberian or Siberian/X. No wolf or coyote. (this dog probably has more racing/working lines in his pedigree which would explain the color and coat type and also personality). I also say no wolf or coyote because he maintains the typical "irish" markings of the Siberian Husky (white chest and legs and belly) even though he doesn't have the open, white face.

The coloring isn't that rare in the Siberian world.

Siberian's aren't supposed to have curly tails (think malamutes and akitas that ARE supposed to have curly tails) - but they DO curl when at attention but a trailing tail is normal in repose. From your description of temperament you just have a shy/scared Siberian (Shyness is known within the breed and very much pops up). My girl is very shy of people and strangers, loves laying under my bed, chairs, couches, tables etc. Everything you describe is very much Siberian Husky.


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

I also think he's most likely a mix of Northern type dogs with a GSD. He could very well be a Tamaskan, but I don't know how rare they are in Florida.
All in all, he is one good looking puppy! I can already tell, he is going to be one stunning dog when he fully matures, that's for sure.


----------



## ucfcastillo (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks everyone for you help, know I think I have it narrowed down on what he is. I appreciate everyone's input  and now that you mention it, he does raise his tail when meeting other dogs or is excited for a bit.


----------

